# Paris Travel



## KevJan (Aug 29, 2011)

In a few weeks we are headed to Paris but I am worried somewhat about getting from the airport (CDG) to our lodging which is in the Bastille area. I have the "Paris Pass" but can't find that it covers transportation from the airport. Does anyone know? What I'm thinking of doing is getting on the RER "B", go to Gare de Nord then to the "D to Gare de Lyon, switch to the Metro "yellow 1" to the Reuilly-Diderot to get off. Is this doable? If so, does my Paris Pass cover it all or do I need to purchase something additional. Also wondering about transportation to Versailles to spend the day. We DON'T speak any French so I'm afraid to ask for directions after we get there. I feel pretty confidant about getting around using the Metro in the city but the outskirts has me confused. Anyone give me some help, PLEASE? TIA


----------



## Margariet (Aug 30, 2011)

I can't help you very much cause we always travel by car to Paris (or by international train) - so I only know the metro system inside the city very well. From what I understand it depends on the type of pass. Have a look at these sites:

http://europeforvisitors.com/paris/articles/paris-cdg-ground-transportation-trains.htm

http://www.raileurope.com/europe-tr...-station/charles-de-gaulle-train-station.html

Don't worry too much! It will be fine. Nowadays French people, especially in Paris and when they are working in the hotels and restaurants, often speak English. They are very helpful. Beware of the heavy accent, so listen carefully! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 30, 2011)

*TripAdvisor Forums*

While TUG is a great source of information, a question like yours might receive the exact directions you need if you post it on the Paris Forum on the TripAdvisor website.  It might be a good idea to post the street of your accommodation so that you can be led to your destination accurately.


----------



## Margariet (Aug 30, 2011)

beejaybeeohio said:


> While TUG is a great source of information, a question like yours might receive the exact directions you need if you post it on the Paris Forum on the TripAdvisor website.  It might be a good idea to post the street of your accommodation so that you can be led to your destination accurately.



That is a very good advice in general! TripAdvisor is a great source for information when you prepare to travel. I always use it.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 30, 2011)

KevJan said:


> . I have the "Paris Pass" but can't find that it covers transportation from the airport. Does anyone know? What I'm thinking of doing is getting on the RER "B", go to Gare de Nord then to the "D to Gare de Lyon, switch to the Metro "yellow 1" to the Reuilly-Diderot to get off. Is this doable? If so, does my Paris Pass cover it all or do I need to purchase something additional. Also wondering about transportation to Versailles to spend the day. We DON'T speak any French so I'm afraid to ask for directions after we get there. I feel pretty confidant about getting around using the Metro in the city but the outskirts has me confused. Anyone give me some help, PLEASE? TIA



We have used the Paris Pass in the past, and no I don't believe it covers the  RER trains from the airport, because it only covers Zones 1 - 3.   I think the airport is beyond Zone 3, but you would have to check. We had to buy  separate RER tickets, but you can do that there at the airport.  It was very easy to follow the airport signs to the RER trains, but you will want to make sure you have a nice, easy to wheel suitcase.  It is quite a trek, although it is all inside, as I recall.  Charles de Gaulle is a REALLY big airport! 

Also, be careful with the Paris Pass to not start your first day until early in the morning when you are ready to begin your marathon of sightseeing.  It does not go by a 24-hour clock.  If you start it at 4pm on the metro, that day ends at midnight and you have used up one day on your pass.  It would be cheaper, to just buy a metro ticket, then start your Paris Pass the next morning when you can get a full day of use out of it for free entrance to the museums, trains, metro, hop-on bus tour, etc.  We enjoyed having the pass & were able to do a lot of things we normally would not have spent the additional money to do -- like the hop-on-hop-off bus tour, Versailles, etc.  Sit on the top level & you can get some really amazing photos of the city!

This link will tell you how to get from the airport into the city:
http://parisbytrain.com/charles-de-gaulle-airport-cdg-to-paris-by-train/

This link will tell you how to get from Paris to Versailles:
http://parisbytrain.com/paris-to-chateau-versailles-by-train/

I found these directions by just doing a google search.  There is a lot of good information on the internet.  

Usually I copy & paste directions, maps, things to see, restaurant recommendations, etc. into a Word document.  Then, just before I leave for the trip, I print it all off, organize it by city name (Paris, Rouen, Colmar, Munich, etc.) & take it with me.  The best part is, you can toss the pages/info once you have used them, because you still have the info at home in your computer.  I used to carry WAY too many travel guides on these Europe trips before I figured this out.  Makes my life much easier now.  Read, use, toss.

--- Rene


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is what tripped me up with the train from the airport (this only applies if you are taking the train to the metro and then need to take the metro):
The train deposits you inside the station, of course.  But if you don't have a ticket for the metro, you have to walk as if you are leaving the station to get to those machines, then walk back into the station.

I don't know if your Paris Pass makes that a moot issue...


----------



## KevJan (Aug 30, 2011)

TUGGERS are so terrific, this is just the information I was looking for! Rene, it looks like we have the same Paris Pass and will have to purchase the RER tickets from the airport and return. The websites have such exact information I don't think we could possibly go wrong if we follow the instructions. Keep the information and recommendations coming, we leave in 17 days.


----------



## IreneLF (Aug 31, 2011)

It's been 3 years but I did take RER to and from DeGaulle into the heart of Paris. It was fine as long as you don;t have too much stuff and your suitcase is on wheels..   Separate ticket was at that time about 8 euros. 
Enjoy your trip to my favorite city in the world!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 31, 2011)

There is a bus (Roissy bus line )from the airport that will deposit you alongside the Paris Opera House. I think we paid nine euros and it took about 45 mins (not counting the time we were broken down on the freeway leading to CDG). It makes a couple stops near some Metro stations as I recall. 

Great link:  http://www.parisescapes.com/paris_cdg_to_paris_bus.html  It even gives you directions from the Opera House Metro stop to the Bastille area.

http://www.european-traveler.com/fr...lle-airport-shuttle-bus-les-cars-coach-links/


The Place L'Opera is not too far from 25 Rue de Pyramides where the Paris Tourist Office is. You can buy all sorts of passes there.  http://en.parisinfo.com/  This is a few blocks from the Opera House and the Louvre (in separate directions). The Louvre is alongside the Seine.


----------

